# Need help with dx code



## msbrowning (Aug 3, 2008)

Does anyone know the dx code for liver shock? Well the listed dx is hypotension with shock liver. If someone would be kind enough to tell me the correct dx code I would really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Baumgart (Aug 3, 2008)

*Liver Shock*

It is 570.


----------

